# Looking for Apartment in Chihuahua



## folsom73 (Dec 29, 2011)

I am looking for an apartment in Chihuahua, Chihuahua, Mexico. Prefer a 1 Bd, 1 bath, furnished. Any help would be appreciated, thank you....


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

folsom73 said:


> I am looking for an apartment in Chihuahua, Chihuahua, Mexico. Prefer a 1 Bd, 1 bath, furnished. Any help would be appreciated, thank you....


Moderator Note:

If this had been a first time post for folsom73, I would have deleted the thread as a classified ad. However, since he/she has been around for awhile. I am treating it as a request for help in finding an apartment rather than as an "apartment wanted" ad.


----------



## folsom73 (Dec 29, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Moderator Note:
> 
> If this had been a first time post for folsom73, I would have deleted the thread as a classified ad. However, since he/she has been around for awhile. I am treating it as a request for help in finding an apartment rather than as an "apartment wanted" ad.


Thank you for the help. How do I post an " Ad " ? thanks again.... tim


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

folsom73 said:


> Thank you for the help. How do I post an " Ad " ? thanks again.... tim


You have to upgrade to a Premium Member status which costs something. Then you can post ads in the Mexico Classifieds section (and other classified sections).


----------



## folsom73 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you for the help


----------



## lynn93101 (Dec 10, 2013)

TundraGreen said:


> Moderator Note:
> 
> If this had been a first time post for folsom73, I would have deleted the thread as a classified ad. However, since he/she has been around for awhile. I am treating it as a request for help in finding an apartment rather than as an "apartment wanted" ad.


Aha! I thought the upgrade was only for those who wanted to advertise a business.
Thanks for the tip!


----------

